# Dr Harry Better Homes and Gardens



## Fantazmic (Apr 21, 2011)

I have just received my copy of Better Homes and Gardens.

Flicking through I came to the "Better Pets' Section

and this is what I read...written by Dr Harry entitled

SNAKES ALIVE

' I am a convert. Snakes make great pets! The best type to start with is a python. Children's pythons are less than a metre long, docile and easy to handle. With experience you can progress to a carpet python, or a woma python, which can be anything from striped pink and brown to bright yellow.

Before buying a snake, you'll need a licence from the National Parks and Wildlife Service, and it is worth finding a local 'mentor' who can get you started. You can buy snakes from registered breeders and, in some states, pet shops. It will set you back from $250, but also set you apart from Mr and Mrs Average! For more information, visit www.livereptiledisplays.com.au'

What a shame the website they suggest doesnt even exist. And with a tiny amount ot research they could have listed Aussie Pythons and Snakes !!!! At least any noobs can come in here and ask questions......

Also the pic of the snake that is with the article looks like some sort of yellow and back striped jungle morph I have seen pics of before that are available from overseas that everyone thinks is some sort of hybridised cross....good one guys !!!!!!!!

Next time you are in the supermarket have a look at page 228.....June 2011 issue Better Homes and Gardens.... which I dont think will hit newstands till next week

I am not sure if this is a good or bad thing.....what do you all think ?


----------



## falconboy (Apr 21, 2011)

The web site works if you leave out your last inverted comma.


----------



## jham66 (Apr 21, 2011)

"Better Homes and Gardens" had a Bunnings based show on last Friday where he did an "Unusual Pets" segment. The last pet he bought out was the fattest coastal I have ever seen! he (Harry) got a member of the crowd to come over and give it a kiss on the mouth. I had images of the "Model" that got bitten on the boob (made worldwide headlines) and hoped for the sake of the hobby that I wasn't about to see a similar event!!!


----------



## hypochondroac (Apr 21, 2011)

falconboy said:


> The web site works if you leave out your last inverted comma.


 
Mm hmm.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 21, 2011)

I am hot and cold on this one...... I like that he is encouraging people to go about it in a legal manner etc, however like a lot of celebs they can get caught up in what is perhaps a "trend" eg a more popular looking reptile? it is hard to know, perhaps he is just trying to encite more interest albeit in a curious way? 
It is a shame they did not research that the web site was actually active? I would've been more impressed if he had recommended some good books etc
Crystal


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 21, 2011)

ahhh well that answers one ? LOL
refering to the web addy


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 21, 2011)

Andrew is also a member here.Hahaha he's famous!


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 21, 2011)

I wonder why the website didnt work when i tried it before
it does work minus the inverted comma on the end.

Well snake keeping is a growing hobby....i guess Dr Harry might have given it another shove along

Elizabeth


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 21, 2011)

I saw that show that had all the animals, dogs, rabbits blah blah blah.
The thing I noticed when he had finished with the snake that a large portion of the kids
in the audience shot their hands in the air with questions and big smiles on their faces.
Which made me think how they were all eager to find out more about the python.
I thought it was pretty encouraging. The show cut to the next segment so I'm not sure
if their enthusiasm was answered.


----------



## hypochondroac (Apr 21, 2011)

I think he's a bit of a knob.


----------



## Riggsy (Apr 21, 2011)

I saw that show too and was shocked to see that huge Coastal Carpet. He mentioned that it weighed 17 kilo's! No idea who it belongs too but I felt sorry for the fat snake. Now people have the idea that Coastal Carpets are supposed to huge....what a shame...


----------

